# Another source for LED's



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I was searching for some bipolar LED's and came across this site. I haven't heard it mentioned, so I thought I'd post it here.

MoreLEDs.com

I also have purchased a bunch of LEDs from this place.

BestHongKong.com


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

i've yet to find anyone that beats ebay. downside , you have to purchace in packs of 50 0r even 100. i have bunch to resale, lol


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I've bought a bunch of lots from eBay, but you don't always find what you're looking for there. I probably have at least 500-600 LED's in my lighting box of various types.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I came across another source when looking for blinking and bipolar LED's. They had pretty good prices. I already had some three lead dual-color LED's, I wanted some of the two lead models. I grabbed some blinking LED's as well.

Electronics Express

I ordered the following.


Qty Description Unit Amount
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
20 (08LHG3362) Bipolar LED Red To Green $0.25 $5.00
* Quantity Modifier $-0.05 $-1.00

5 (08L5017UEUGW) Bipolar LED Bright Red $0.30 $1.50
to Bright Green 5mm

20 (08L3017SGW) Bipolar LED Red to Green $0.25  $5.00
3mm
* Quantity Modifier $-0.05 $-1.00

5 (08L3017UEUGW) Bipolar LED Bright Red $0.30 $1.50
to Bright Green 3mm

5 (08L36BID) Flashing LED - Blinking LED $0.60 $3.00
Red 3mm

2 (08L36BGD) Flashing LED - Blinking LED $0.60 $1.20
Green 3mm

2 (08L36BYD) Flashing LED - Blinking LED $0.60 $1.20
Yellow 3mm

5 (08L56BID) Flashing LED - Blinking LED $0.70 $3.50
Red

2 (08L56BGD) Flashing LED - Blinking LED $0.80 $1.60
Green

2 (08L56BYD) Flashing LED - Blinking LED $0.80 $1.60
Yellow

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Subtotal: $23.10
Shipping & Handling: $8.00
Total: $31.10


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

what is the difference between red/green and bright red/bright green ?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Well, I wondered that as well, that's why I ordered a couple of the "bright" ones.  They are brighter, but truthfully, I doubt I'd use them. They also seem to have the light source offset from the center and look somewhat odd.

The advantage of a place like this is you can order a bunch of different types and only pay one shipping charge. Forgetting about the "super bright" ones, trying to buy this assortment on eBay would be a nightmare.

Bipolar LED's for 0.20/ea is a pretty good price, and they work well.


----------

